# Juvenile Diabetes Symptoms & Diagnosis?



## Saffy50 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi all

I am Sarah and have been Type 1 for 10 years now but in the past few days have had worries about my daughter Madison who is 2 years old. She is constantly asking for a drink, she drinks a beaker of juice in about 5 mins flat and then straight away asks for another! I am changing her nappy more often than I am changing my 3 week old sons nappy as she is weeing so much and her nappies keep leaking.

I have just tested her bm and that is 7.1 which I guess is ok???


----------



## Kei (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, I would have thought 7.1 should be OK, but if you're worried, take her to the doctor ASAP, because if it is diabetes it can spiral into DKA frighteningly fast.  I would take her anyway.  I have a friend whose little boy was weeing a lot with no other symptoms.  He is 5.  It turns out that he has a bladder condition that can be controlled with medication.  It's worth checking these things.

The main signs pre-diagnosis for my daughter were:

Drinking excessively
Total exhaustion
Losing a lot of weight
Aching limbs

Some other children have bad stomach aches and vomiting too, but she didn't have these until she was in a bad state of DKA.

I hope she's OK.

Kei
xx


----------



## Saffy50 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response.

My main concern is the DKA factor, I myself have a very low threshold for it (my bm's only need to reach 10 for me to tip over!) and know how quickly it can all get out of hand. Think il make an appointment to see the GP as she is too young to tell me if there is anything wrong with her. 

I hope your little girl is coping ok!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Sarah, welcome to the forum I'd certainly take her to see the doctor. I read today that dehydration can give lower than actual  readings on a meter, so she may be higher than 7.1. I hope that it is nothing to do with diabetes, could just be an infection that is causing the thirst and weeing.


----------



## bev (Dec 9, 2009)

Have you checked for ketones?Bev


----------

